# MySQL Import einzelner Spalte



## Alaniak (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine bestehende Tabelle und möchte in diese eine einzelne Spalte importieren. Genauer gesagt möchte ich Werte in eine bestehende Spalte importieren während alle anderen Spalten unberührt bleiben.
Kann mir da jemand helfen (per phpMyAdmin oder SQL query)?


----------



## katosan (23. Januar 2009)

sorry verlesen spalte nicht zeile


----------



## katosan (23. Januar 2009)

sag doch mal was für ne tabelle und was für ne spalte


----------



## Alaniak (23. Januar 2009)

Wie meinst du das?
Eine Tabelle mit Adressen und ich möchte die Spalte "Fax" nachträglich mit Nummer befüllen.


----------



## katosan (23. Januar 2009)

ah ok,

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/update.html

dann musst du nur ein update machen

jetzt kommt es nur drauf an wie du die faxnummer mit den Adressen verküpfen kannst.

z.B. update adresse set fax='12345' where tel='12344'


----------



## Alaniak (23. Januar 2009)

Im Grunde der Reihe nach. Das heißt die erste Faxnummer gehört zum ersten Eintrag (mit der niedriegsten ID).


----------

